# Wages paid in cash-UK spouse visa



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Yet another question here:
We meet the financial requirement, but my husband gets paid in cash, we have the payslips stating this, but I just want to know what are the bank statements supposed to show on them? And is it any problem in getting paid in cash???

Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The cash deposits on the bank statements should match the bank statements.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Karra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yet another question here:
> We meet the financial requirement, but my husband gets paid in cash, we have the payslips stating this, but I just want to know what are the bank statements supposed to show on them? And is it any problem in getting paid in cash???
> ...


The bank statements should show the cash payments being deposited.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The exact rule is if the whole of cash pay is deposited into the bank account, then the entire pre-tax cash amounts will count towards the financial requirement. But if only a proportion of cash pay is deposited, only the deposited amount after tax will be taken into account.
For example, you earn £125 gross per week and paid £100 after tax in cash. If you deposit £100 every week, the whole of £125 will count, but if you only deposit £80 a week, only £80 will count. So they compare what is on each pay slip and corresponding bank statement to work out how much to allow.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, meant to say the cash deposits should match the pay slips.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok, so what if he does not deposit the cash into his bank account???? Do we need to address this in the cover letter? What are we risking here?? Please help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Karra said:


> Ok, so what if he does not deposit the cash into his bank account???? Do we need to address this in the cover letter? What are we risking here?? Please help.


If he doesn't deposit it then you have no proof that you meet the financial requirement. No, writing a letter won't help.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

But about the pay slips with all the info and contract that he gets paid in cash??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No it doesn't matter. Non-deposited cash pay cannot count towards financial requirement. The rules used to be even stricter. You had to deposit the entire cash sum in order to use cash pay. Now, if only a partial deposit is made, the net deposited figure will be taken into account.

In your case, your husband should start depositing the entire sum each week into his bank account, and to do so for 6 months if you are applying under Category A.


----------



## vini01 (May 16, 2013)

It might be a problem i think you should go to your local law centre to double check.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

vini01 said:


> It might be a problem i think you should go to your local law centre to double check.


No need. What I have said is true.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Agree with joppa.... 

no cover letter with help , if the wages are not deposited into account , there is no proof !!

better start depositing exact amount if you want gross pay to be considered !! if you deposit any less then net will be considered as far as i understand !!!

best of luck


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice.
Well,, we were actually going to apply at the end of this month, but I guess a six month delay is inevitable. It is strange, because my husband has hired an immigration advisor and she has not addressed it as an issue. She said paid in cash is no problem, then asked what my husband was doing with the amount, my husband said he was spending it and not depositing, and her reply was ''THAT'S FINE''. I only realised the issue reading these boards. We will talk to the advisor tomorrow again, and probably start from the scratch again...


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Karra said:


> Thanks for all your advice.
> Well,, we were actually going to apply at the end of this month, but I guess a six month delay is inevitable. It is strange, because my husband has hired an immigration advisor and she has not addressed it as an issue. She said paid in cash is no problem, then asked what my husband was doing with the amount, my husband said he was spending it and not depositing, and her reply was ''THAT'S FINE''. I only realised the issue reading these boards. We will talk to the advisor tomorrow again, and probably start from the scratch again...


you will not believe how many applicants have been refused because of so called immigration advisors/experts who themselves are not aware of the new rules fully...
this page is actually very helpful .. helped me alot in making my file !!


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

So true Abidabz. I just read on another thread of a case where the couple was refused because of the layers incompetence!!! How very frustrating!!!


----------



## suraj4utd (Mar 22, 2013)

I started depositing my wages when I found out about this...(this refers to my part-time job only, in my main job I get paid directly into account)...

my only question is what would they assume my gross pay to be as at the date of application? Would it be what my employer has put on the employment letter? (I've depositing wages regularly for 3 months now)

I'm looking to apply under CAT B....I know to evidence what I've earned in the last 12 months they'll only count what's gone into my account...

But I'm just unsure about the first part of CAT B....gross pay as at the date of application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just for your record.
This is what FM 1.7 says about cash income:

"...where a person's wage slips show their gross cash income and the tax paid, and their specified bank statements show all of that post-tax income, they can count the gross amount of the cash income shown on the wage slips towards the financial requirement. But, where that person's specified bank statements only show a proportion of that post-tax income, only the amount shown on the bank statements can be counted towards the financial requirement."
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary 5.5.3 (page 23-24)


----------

